
How Telegram Offers Way Around Public Records Laws - newman314
https://www.theinformation.com/how-telegram-offers-way-around-public-records-laws?shared=ffdcce
======
newman314
Initially, I agreed with the sentiment that the government can't have it both
ways.

Thinking about it more, I think it's a bigger issue as public employees are
obliged to follow public records requirements vs. a private citizen with no
legal obligation to share under normal circumstances.

